# Bl**dy Mice



## JBaz (13 Apr 2022)

I'm decorating my kitchen and decided to replace the GU10 downlights with integrated LED units, as they had gone a bit brown from the heat of the incandescent bulbs originally installed.

When I removed the GU10 units I found this with 6 of them:-







We live in a rural location and mice occasionally get into the house, but I had no idea they could cause such damage!

I hate to think what could have happened......


----------



## Richard_C (13 Apr 2022)

JBaz said:


> I hate to think what could have happened......


 To the. Mouse?


----------



## DBC (13 Apr 2022)

Pretty sure he means the fire hazard aspect. I did an insurance job in my village in 2013 in the newsagent that was chalked up to rats gnawing cable.


----------



## treeturner123 (13 Apr 2022)

I remember waiting on Worcester Station for the first London Train a few years ago only to have an announcement that it was cancelled due to '.. mice chewing the cables whilst the train was stationary overnight in Hereford'!!

Better then the wrong sort of leaves I thought.

Phil


----------



## shed9 (13 Apr 2022)

Look on the bright side, it's just mice. We live on a river bank and we've got rats the size of labradors.


----------



## Tuna808 (13 Apr 2022)

Peppermint oil is a great deterrent ,they hate it,I had some mice in my boat,soaked bit of sponges with the oil ,placed them in strategic places and they never came back.


----------



## Old.bodger (13 Apr 2022)

It is a constant problem. I commission lots of EICRs for a national organisation. I would say vermin damage is one of the highest issues and has been particularly bad this past winter. I tend to instruct repairs in Flexishield cable (other brands are available) the little monsters may nibble the pvc but they don’t like the metal internal sheath, you have to use metal boxes and cable glands.
I acknowledge that it wouldn’t protect your damage example but do check the cable further back!

Modern Consumer units do a lot for our safety and with the latest types having RCBOs for each ‘way’ protection is good ….but not infallible. About now AFDDs are becoming required (or need risk assessing) for many more types of building but they are eye wateringly expensive at the moment.


BTW that light fitting looks as if it should have an ‘earth’ (CPC)….worth checking that it is correctly installed……just read that you are replacing them so not perhaps valid now!


----------



## Spectric (13 Apr 2022)

You just need a cat, mice hate cats


----------



## Lorenzl (13 Apr 2022)

When I was an apprentice we had a teletype machine to punch tapes for the machines. One day it didn't work and I opened it up to find a mouse dead between the gear and the toothed belt.
Another time I had to connect a machine up to an isolator. When I opened it up there was a mummified mouse with its teeth in one wire and its body on a contact.


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (13 Apr 2022)

Spectric said:


> You just need a cat, mice hate cats


The problem with that is that you end up with a bl**dy cat.


----------



## nickds1 (13 Apr 2022)

I used to run IT and infrastructure for hedge funds and other city companies.

One lovely building just off the Strand and overlooking the Embankment Gardens had a major mouse issue.

They'd got under the false floors of this 8 story building and developed a taste for fibre optic cable.

We only found out when the edge routers (the last bit of networking equipment before the cabling to PCs etc) started going "dark", IE dropping off the network - the traders' & directors' PCs just stopped being able to do anything.

Couldn't completely get rid of the mice (lots of reasons), so had to completely redo the whole 8 floors and risers with armoured fibre. Cost a fortune.


----------



## JBaz (13 Apr 2022)

We have a cat, but he shows little interest in mice in the house. Too well fed is suspect.

As to an earth wire, the lamps are all earthed through the metalwork of the fitting and then through an earth wire back to the consumer unit etc. Although I do most or my own wiring, I always have it tested and passed by a qualified electrician to maintain my insurance cover (and peace of mind).


----------



## rob1693 (13 Apr 2022)

I had a job recently with attic lights tripped out and not resetting and fault on fire alarm on attic zone found quite a few lighting cables with no insulation on 2 to 3 foot sections and fire alarm cables same didn't find any dead critters but owner said they'd seen a squirrel going in from a tree in the garden


----------



## mikej460 (13 Apr 2022)

JBaz said:


> We have a cat, but he shows little interest in mice in the house. Too well fed is suspect.
> 
> As to an earth wire, the lamps are all earthed through the metalwork of the fitting and then through an earth wire back to the consumer unit etc. Although I do most or my own wiring, I always have it tested and passed by a qualified electrician to maintain my insurance cover (and peace of mind).


Ours brought two mice into the house today, the record was set by our oldest whom once brought in 10 field voles in one day.


----------



## glenfield2 (14 Apr 2022)

I came down into the kitchen one morning and could hear a faint hissing noise. It was at the back of the sink cabinet; I decided to take the back off and investigate - good job I did, a plastic water pipe was nibbled through by a mouse.
They get in through the tiniest spaces - the only thing that don’t like is wire wool.

And I won’t tell you about the havoc and vile mess caused by a rat that got into - and then was trapped inside - our canalboat while it was in a yard having work done. Stomach churning!


----------



## Devmeister (14 Apr 2022)

shed9 said:


> Look on the bright side, it's just mice. We live on a river bank and we've got rats the size of labradors.


Ahhh Yes. bloody Nutras! Rats big enough to make a family meal!

They believe much damage in New Orleana during Katrina was due to levies breaking that were weakened by nutra tunnels


----------



## Keith Cocker (14 Apr 2022)

nickds1 said:


> I used to run IT and infrastructure for hedge funds and other city companies.
> 
> One lovely building just off the Strand and overlooking the Embankment Gardens had a major mouse issue.
> 
> ...



I would have thought the Hedge Fund Rats above the floor would frighten off the mice below the floor


----------



## Devmeister (14 Apr 2022)

Spectric said:


> You just need a cat, mice hate cats


Yah but cats love mice

I inherited a an old Webley air pistol from my dad. Looks like a 45 auto and weighs a bunch. Made in England.

Befote my BIMBO girlfriend moved in I would eat dinner watching the television and pop the mice with the air gun. In the morning I would pick up Half a dozen. Pellets dispatches mice but does not imbed in them.

At the time I was rehabbing a wounded great horn owl. I would put on a welding glove and have the owl sit on my arm. He loved watching TV and eating mice. Would check out the Tv with a string hanging out of his mouth.

guess what the grey sting was before he finally swallowed it!


----------



## stuart little (14 Apr 2022)

shed9 said:


> Look on the bright side, it's just mice. We live on a river bank and we've got rats the size of labradors.


Perhaps they're coypu!


----------



## stuart little (14 Apr 2022)

treeturner123 said:


> I remember waiting on Worcester Station for the first London Train a few years ago only to have an announcement that it was cancelled due to '.. mice chewing the cables whilst the train was stationary overnight in Hereford'!!
> 
> Better then the wrong sort of leaves I thought.
> 
> Phil


Reminds me of my old model railroad in the loft, mices got in & moved stuff around causing derailments! I got 'em - traps baited with Mars bar.


----------



## stuart little (14 Apr 2022)

A house near me had a serious fire in the roof space caused by (as reported) squirrels chewing cables.


----------



## Fergie 307 (14 Apr 2022)

Our washing machine packed up owing to a mouse having chewed the cables. Had made himself a nice little nest by shredding the wiring diagram or similar that had been taped in a clear plastic sleeve inside the back of the case.


----------



## Devmeister (15 Apr 2022)

So I tried to explain to my bimbo grirlfriend that I didn’t take her ear rings. I did tell her that they look like fishing lures for a catfish but I didn’t take them!

I told her that we have a pack rat. She said the only pack rat is the one in front of me. That pack rats don’t exist.

two weeks later I had caught the thing in a squirrel trap in the kitchen. He kept dragging half eaten rolls under the dishwasher and moving silverware.

The thing is actually called a wood rat and they like shiny things. They stink to high heaven and their urine smells almost as bad as a shunk.

so I took my dads 22 rifle and dispatched the thing. She wanted me to drive half way across town and let it go. Well that’s not going to happen.


----------



## Devmeister (15 Apr 2022)

Bills dog comes yelping in from his garage. That’s when bill and his wife got the wonderful aroma of shunk!

bills wife tells bill to deal with the schunk. He grabs his AR15 rifle with a bump stock.

bill pulls the trigger in the garage. Before you could say Shazam he had fired five rounds into the thing.

the last thing it did was let loose. After two days with the doors open, the place still smelled so bad that it burned your nose and made your eyes water


----------



## Oakay (15 Apr 2022)

mikej460 said:


> Ours brought two mice into the house today, the record was set by our oldest whom once brought in 10 field voles in one day.


I think this thread is about keeping vermin out of the house, not bringing them in, dead or alive. Field voles are probably not the cause of the problems. From what I have read so far, the peppermint oil suggestion sounds best.


----------



## Oakay (15 Apr 2022)

Many years ago, the surface planer where I worked on a farm location wouldn't turn on one morning. Further inspection found a mouse with an incinerated head by a gnawed cable. Ever since then I have had a strict regime to keep all food and drink shut away in cupboards and maintain cleanliness where food is concerned. We do not get a problem any more with vermin or wasps or flies. I wonder if food and warmth encourages them in, then they get distracted by cables? Some types of plastics can emit a very strong stink when it gets old. I have old marples split proof chisels and they started to reak like sewerage. I thought it could be a reaction with the sweat of my hands, but it is not. I varnished the handles and it improved the situation for a few years. Maybe old insulation cable smells too, but as I remember those planer electrics the mouse gnawed were not particularly old.


----------



## Oakay (15 Apr 2022)

Devmeister said:


> So I tried to explain to my bimbo grirlfriend that I didn’t take her ear rings. I did tell her that they look like fishing lures for a catfish but I didn’t take them!
> 
> I told her that we have a pack rat. She said the only pack rat is the one in front of me. That pack rats don’t exist.
> 
> ...


Doesn't need a gun. If you get it in a bag you can drown it.


----------



## JimB (15 Apr 2022)

Oakay said:


> Some types of plastics can emit a very strong stink when it gets old. I have old marples split proof chisels and they started to reak like sewerage. I thought it could be a reaction with the sweat of my hands, but it is not. I varnished the handles and it improved the situation for a few years. Maybe old insulation cable smells too, but as I remember those planer electrics the mouse gnawed were not particularly old.


I spent quite a time trying to trace a 'leak' in our sewerage. The stink was intermittent and finally I realised it was from the ceiling light flex. but only when the light was on. Easily fixed then.
Some plastics do disintegrate and stink. It's common in some hard plastic dolls of a certain age. They smell vinegary and bits fall off. I gather the only cure is to get rid of them.


----------



## graduate_owner (15 Apr 2022)

There are several types of trap now available. Might be a bit of an expense to start with but a good investment I think. Also a trail ca,era is useful - tells you what is going on overnight in suspect locations, how many critturs etc.

K


----------



## Oakay (15 Apr 2022)

JimB said:


> I spent quite a time trying to trace a 'leak' in our sewerage. The stink was intermittent and finally I realised it was from the ceiling light flex. but only when the light was on. Easily fixed then.
> Some plastics do disintegrate and stink. It's common in some hard plastic dolls of a certain age. They smell vinegary and bits fall off. I gather the only cure is to get rid of them.


We have a south facing conservatory which gets severe extremes of temperature. Every few years we have to replace the wall mounted fan which always disintegrates due to the type of plastic they are made from (have not noticed a smell by the way) (My old marples chisel handles smell but do not disintegrate and are not in the conservatory) But we have had an LCD television in the conservatory for many years too and all the plastic in that seems strong and no problems with it, quite impressive actually.
The stinking plastic handles topic has been on here before. Plastic handles smell of vinegar!!Any Chemistry experts?


----------



## Stan (15 Apr 2022)

mikej460 said:


> Ours brought two mice into the house today, the record was set by our oldest whom once brought in 10 field voles in one day.



When your cat brings in a mouse and offers it to you it is not a present, it's a warning!


----------



## flying haggis (15 Apr 2022)

One morning my wife found, by stepping on it, half a mouse that our cat had brought in for us. The scream doesnt half wake you up.......


----------



## johnny (16 Apr 2022)

Oakay said:


> Doesn't need a gun. If you get it in a bag you can drown it.


if you can get it into a bag why not dispatch it humanely instead of drowning it ? ................are you someone who takes pleasure in causing unnecessary stress to animals.


----------



## johnny (16 Apr 2022)

flying haggis said:


> One morning my wife found, by stepping on it, half a mouse that our cat had brought in for us. The scream doesnt half wake you up.......


I had an old pair of shoes that I used for surveying work for many years. When they finally became uncomfortable i thought i'd stick some felt liners into them but one of the liners wouldn't go all the way in. When I felt inside the end of the shoe to see what was preventing the liner from fitting ,I found the crushed and very desiccated remains of a mouse that my toes must have been crushing every day for possibly years !............. bloomin cats


----------



## Limey Lurker (16 Apr 2022)

These are three Stanley screwdrivers I bought years ago. They were okay for about 50 years, but about 13 years ago started sweating and deforming, and smelling slightly. They're still usable, so I won't make a warranty claim.


----------



## IanB (16 Apr 2022)

We had a rat(s) take up residence in our tumble dryer - in the vent area at the bottom, not the actual drum. It took me more than a little while to work out where the awful smell was coming from. It/they got in through ventilation hose - maybe I'm lucky they didn't chew through the plastic hose and run amok more generally. The tumble dryer is a write off though.


----------



## clogs (16 Apr 2022)

our French members on this forum will know a Rag-o-dan....
these huge water rats dig in the banks of rivers and lakes....I was mowing by the side of our lake and the ride on took a tip to the water.....the bank had collapsed under the weight....hahaha....
when we get to know their routes thru the hedges.....we sit there at dusk with a 12 gauge and take em out....
PS the french locals will take the bodies away as they make a Pate with em....ehhhhh....no joke....
prob with a side order of slugs n snails....


----------



## Crazy Dave (17 Apr 2022)

Peanut butter will attract mice and rats from miles around, what you now do with that information is up to you.
I used to trap them and shoot them but then they learnt how to escape from the trap with the help of another, seriously I couldn't believe what I was seeing on the CCTV, a rat would enter the trap which would shut behind him/her, they would feast on the peanut butter then the other rat would step into the trap so the first one could escape and then swap places and repeat. I have a railway at the rear of my house so I guess they were arriving by train.


----------



## SamG340 (17 Apr 2022)

DBC said:


> I did an insurance job



Shh don't tell anyone


----------



## Oakay (19 Apr 2022)

johnny said:


> if you can get it into a bag why not dispatch it humanely instead of drowning it ? ................are you someone who takes pleasure in causing unnecessary stress to animals.


No but drowning is a pretty natural way to die and reasonably quick. Could happen to anyone if they got shipwrecked.


----------



## fenhayman (20 Apr 2022)

I believe that drowning has been deemed as causing unnecessary suffering to an animal and therefore illegal.
How to kill a grey squirrel in a trap, bearing in mind that to release it is an offence is difficult. Shooting is recommended but try and humanely kill a squirrel going berserk in a trap is nigh impossible and usually results in wounding. Drowning seems to be the less cruel option.


----------



## johnny (21 Apr 2022)

fenhayman said:


> I believe that drowning has been deemed as causing unnecessary suffering to an animal and therefore illegal.
> How to kill a grey squirrel in a trap, bearing in mind that to release it is an offence is difficult. Shooting is recommended but try and humanely kill a squirrel going berserk in a trap is nigh impossible and usually results in wounding. Drowning seems to be the less cruel option.


its difficult to know what is the best solution isn't it. 

The most inhumane and in my opinion dangerous method is poisoning.
Pest control operatives are careful to place the poison traps where it won't be accessible to other wildlife and our children and pets but the reality is that the rodents take a long time to die typically more than 24 hours in which time they continue to forage for food in our gardens . 
We recently had a large adult Rat ,poisoned by our neighbours, eating bird food on our bird feeders for more than 2x days . He was clearly very ill and walked slowly struggling to climb fences and shrubs. I was very worried that one of my cats or dogs (Jack Russels) would catch it and play with it and become sick themselves. 
Aside from the obvious risks to other wildlife ,pets and children it is a very inhumane way to dispatch an animal .

I would always favour relocation where possible but I appreciate that in an urban environment thats nigh on impossible.


----------



## SamG340 (21 Apr 2022)

Oakay said:


> Doesn't need a gun. If you get it in a bag you can drown it.



Drowning is illegal in the UK.... however rat bait is perfectly legal. I'm not sure why ?? Drowning is over in seconds, rat bait is much more cruel, they can take days to die while their internal organs turn to soup.

I'd rather be drowned than poisoned personally!!


----------



## HamsterJam (22 Apr 2022)

johnny said:


> its difficult to know what is the best solution isn't it.
> 
> The most inhumane and in my opinion dangerous method is poisoning.
> Pest control operatives are careful to place the poison traps where it won't be accessible to other wildlife and our children and pets but the reality is that the rodents take a long time to die typically more than 24 hours in which time they continue to forage for food in our gardens .
> ...



Whole hearted agreement regards poisoning…..
We have lost a couple of cats who we suspect ate poisoned rodents and just today a friend is taking a rather poorly owl to a rescue centre which we rather suspect is a victim of poisoning


----------



## Jameshow (22 Apr 2022)

We have squirrels nesting in a sealed loft I need to cut an access hatch in the ceiling and find out what's going on up there!!!


----------



## fenhayman (22 Apr 2022)

Unless you are in a densely wooded area would advise that you trap or shoot them outside. Professional rodent killers can do that.
You don't want to know what they are doing in the loft until you get rid of them and block their access. If unchecked they will store food in the loft and are a major fire hazard. Are classed as pests and you don't need a licence to get rid of them. Rats with tails.


----------



## woodieallen (22 Apr 2022)

fenhayman said:


> I believe that drowning has been deemed as causing unnecessary suffering to an animal and therefore illegal.
> How to kill a grey squirrel in a trap, bearing in mind that to release it is an offence is difficult. Shooting is recommended but try and humanely kill a squirrel going berserk in a trap is nigh impossible and usually results in wounding. Drowning seems to be the less cruel option.


Have you actually tried that? If so I am surprised as it is very easy to humanely despatch them given the size of the usual trap.


----------



## woodieallen (22 Apr 2022)

johnny said:


> its difficult to know what is the best solution isn't it.
> 
> The most inhumane and in my opinion dangerous method is poisoning.
> Pest control operatives are careful to place the poison traps where it won't be accessible to other wildlife and our children and pets but the reality is that the rodents take a long time to die typically more than 24 hours in which time they continue to forage for food in our gardens .
> ...


You would have to trap the rat first. They are very clever at avoiding them.


----------



## Farm Labourer (22 Apr 2022)

I put two bags of cattle nuts (protein based bovine supplement) in the boot of my new Audi. I dropped one off outside a field where some of my beasts were at pasture. The other remained in the Audi for 2 nights .

Two days later, on starting the vehicle, the radio went to static. I selected a frequency which worked. I was 5 miles from home and suddenly noticed that the SatNav (which had been set to take me home from the dealership in Notts) was now telling me I was 17miles from home. I disregarded this, too.

An hour later, I had arrived at destination and opened the rear door to allow a passenger in when I noticed a 3" diameter hole through the rear seat squab.

The rat had chewed through the air pressure reduction valve, got into the boot-space, chewed through the boot liner and had tucked into the cattle nuts. It then ate its way through the rear seat till it could check out the rest of the vehicle. During this adventure it had eaten through the combined GPS/radio antennae.


----------



## johnny (23 Apr 2022)

woodieallen said:


> Have you actually tried that? If so I am surprised as it is very easy to humanely despatch them given the size of the usual trap.


No I haven't I am unable to take the life of any animal or bird even a rat or a mouse that my cats bring in . I believe that all life is precious its only the labels that we attach to creatures that determine if they are to be protected or eradicated as 'vermin' according to our convenience . Just look at the damage we have done over the decades and are still doing to our eco systems and key species in our ignorance . That said I do recognise that we need to dispatch animals but prefer if it is done humanely ie shooting


----------



## Stevekane (23 Apr 2022)

I found this little fellow inside my shed consumer unit, he had crawled in through the knockout and once inside couldn't turn around without touching a terninal,,,no apparant electrical issues though I vaguely recall the elect to the shed having tripped once,,,


----------



## johnny (23 Apr 2022)

woodieallen said:


> You would have to trap the rat first. They are very clever at avoiding them.


I found that trapping a rat was the easy bit with a purpose built rodent trap . The hard bit for me was dealing with the dreadful screaming and thrashing around in the cage . i'm sure my neighbours thought we were torturing something. As I couldn't kill it I relocated it into the countryside in my car and that was the worst bit. How to deposit the trap out of the car window and then open the trap door without physically touching the cage. In the end I did it with a broom handle from the car window.


----------



## Phill05 (23 Apr 2022)

On the farm we had a "Chop shed" where all the cattle feed was stored in hessian bags and always had a lot of mice with one hand I would pull a bag towards me and with my right hand dive under and make a grab and could come out with a hand full of mice and just squeeze them dead, then one day I found a rat under and the s*d bite me, the farmer's wife showed Yorky's so I went and got one of them while she was out, put it in the chop shed and wow it was manic there was screaming and banging and I looked round the door to see the little dog covered in blood and five dead rats scattered around, I cleaned up the dog but found a rat had bitten the side of her face so off to vet with her.

When farmer came back I told him what had happened he patted me on the back and said well done lad, then farmers wife saw her little dog and chased me with the broom, but little dog always made a fuss of me.


----------



## fenhayman (23 Apr 2022)

woodieallen said:


> Have you actually tried that? If so I am surprised as it is very easy to humanely despatch them given the size of the usual trap.


I've done it numerous times. Please tell me how. I find it difficult to get a squirrel to sit still while I despatch it with an air pistol .


----------



## jonn (23 Apr 2022)

JBaz said:


> I'm decorating my kitchen and decided to replace the GU10 downlights with integrated LED units, as they had gone a bit brown from the heat of the incandescent bulbs originally installed.
> 
> When I removed the GU10 units I found this with 6 of them:-
> 
> ...


Take a look at Shawn Wood's Mousetrap Mondays pages 
I got a couple of the ones shown in the video via AliExpress, but haven't used them yet. These are particularly good for tender-hearted people as the mice can't jump out of the bucket. I am NOT tender-hearted when it comes to mice (or rats), so I convert the traps to diving boards. Not legal supposedly, but dead mice don't report me!


----------



## Crazy Dave (24 Apr 2022)

johnny said:


> I found that trapping a rat was the easy bit with a purpose built rodent trap . The hard bit for me was dealing with the dreadful screaming and thrashing around in the cage . i'm sure my neighbours thought we were torturing something. As I couldn't kill it I relocated it into the countryside in my car and that was the worst bit. How to deposit the trap out of the car window and then open the trap door without physically touching the cage. In the end I did it with a broom handle from the car window.


I think you'll find that releasing vermin is an offence so be careful who you tell.


----------



## JimB (24 Apr 2022)

Phill05 said:


> On the farm we had a "Chop shed" where all the cattle feed was stored in hessian bags and always had a lot of mice with one hand I would pull a bag towards me and with my right hand dive under and make a grab and could come out with a hand full of mice and just squeeze them dead, then one day I found a rat under and the s*d bite me, the farmer's wife showed Yorky's so I went and got one of them while she was out, put it in the chop shed and wow it was manic there was screaming and banging and I looked round the door to see the little dog covered in blood and five dead rats scattered around, I cleaned up the dog but found a rat had bitten the side of her face so off to vet with her.
> When farmer came back I told him what had happened he patted me on the back and said well done lad, then farmers wife saw her little dog and chased me with the broom, but little dog always made a fuss of me. /QUOTE]
> A couple of the local farmers would ask my Dad to go round their barns with our cairn terrier.


----------



## johnny (24 Apr 2022)

Crazy Dave said:


> I think you'll find that releasing vermin is an offence so be careful who you tell.


no that is not the case, I checked first .  
Here is some guidance on humane treatment of UK vermin and pests How to Humanely Capture Mice and Rats | Clearfirst Pest Control.


----------



## stuart little (24 Apr 2022)

johnny said:


> its difficult to know what is the best solution isn't it.
> 
> The most inhumane and in my opinion dangerous method is poisoning.
> Pest control operatives are careful to place the poison traps where it won't be accessible to other wildlife and our children and pets but the reality is that the rodents take a long time to die typically more than 24 hours in which time they continue to forage for food in our gardens .
> ...


I have a VERY unpleasant,too near neighbour, who is a complete 'iriot'. He laid rat poison & managed to kill their pedigree Persian Blue cat. At least it wasn't someone elses.


----------



## Crazy Dave (24 Apr 2022)

johnny said:


> no that is not the case, I checked first .
> Here is some guidance on humane treatment of UK vermin and pests How to Humanely Capture Mice and Rats | Clearfirst Pest Control.


I stand corrected Sir. I was clearly misinformed.


----------



## fenhayman (24 Apr 2022)

johnny said:


> no that is not the case, I checked first .
> Here is some guidance on humane treatment of UK vermin and pests How to Humanely Capture Mice and Rats | Clearfirst Pest Control.





johnny said:


> no that is not the case, I checked first .
> Here is some guidance on humane treatment of UK vermin and pests How to Humanely Capture Mice and Rats | Clearfirst Pest Control.


I believe it is an offence to release trapped grey squirrels


----------



## clogs (24 Apr 2022)

we had a 100 n odd chicken....rats n mice everywhere....
found the best/cheapest storage solution was an old chest freezer or a big fridge laid on it's back....
when empty we left the door open over night (these were stored in a locked cellar)....
after 24hrs or so it would always get 1/2 doz rats......
we just dropped in one of our B/collies to sort out the problem....hahaha....


----------



## johnny (25 Apr 2022)

fenhayman said:


> I believe it is an offence to release trapped grey squirrels



..you are right ....because it is an alien species.......I looked it up . Here is a link to the relevant legislation March 2019 update: Invasive non-native species and grey squirrels
' Under the Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981 *it is also currently an offence to release grey squirrels without a licence*. The Invasive Alien Species (Enforcement and Permitting) Order will mean that Natural England will no longer issue release licences for grey squirrels. '


----------

